# self install viper 5002



## wireman54304 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am trying to install a viper 5002 alarm in a trailer, this should be a very simple install as I only really need one trigger hooked up to the rear door. 
I’m not sure what I have missed. I followed the instructions and hooked it up as follows.

H1 - 2 red to + positive.
H1 - 3 brown to + red of horn
H1 - 4 yellow to + “I have also tried activating with this wire disconnected”
H1 - 5 black to - chassis “horn - also connected”
LED 2pin plug to white plug
Valet/program to blue input

When I try to activate the alarm nothing happens, I checked with a meter, I do have power, when I connect yellow wire I can here the internal switch inside. Pressing valet/program does nothing, remote does nothing. The remote does show the system is unlocked. The remote does make noise and seems fine. 

Also can I hook up multiple horns with this unit?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The yellow wire is for ignition and needs to see power while armed, the horn wire are you sure it is a positive output? Try tripping the alarm then testing its out put. You can also hook up the parking lights if it would help, might want to mount the shock sensor under the middle of the trailer for extra coverage.
your also using the negative door trigger than right? There are two wire one for positive and one negative.


----------

